# UltraFire B3 Luxeon PWT Flashlight (AAA) $9.95



## lightbug (Jun 26, 2007)

Dealextreme has this new Rebel AAA flashlight for only $9.95 shipped.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4796

Pretty good deal consider the price. Just ordered one for myself. :naughty:

Dimensions: 2.87 in x 0.55 in x 0.55 in
Weight: 0.63 oz


Edit: It is been confirmed, this AAA light comes with Luxeon PWT, not a Rebel.:sick2:


----------



## s002cjs (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

Same. Came on here to see if anyone knew anything about it yet. Too slow I guess!


----------



## aceo07 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

Finally, a price that for a small AAA flashlight that I don't mind paying for. I hope the output and runtime are balanced since it seems to be only 1 ouput level.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

If it's the light in the picture, it's not a Luxeon Rebel.


----------



## lightbug (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

It certainly looks rebel to me after zooming the pictures from Kai and DX.
Will find out when I have it in my hand in a few weeks.


----------



## moon lander (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*



LukeA said:


> If it's the light in the picture, it's not a Luxeon Rebel.



i agree it looks more like the pwt1 : http://www.luxeonstar.com/item.php?id=1829&link_str=202&partno=LXCL-PWT1

the important question: will it fit a cree or seoul?


----------



## LukeA (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*



lightbug said:


> It certainly looks rebel to me after zooming the pictures from Kai and DX.
> Will find out when I have it in my hand in a few weeks.



The Rebel has a very obvious dome over the die. This emitter, the Luxeon PWT, is smaller and does not have a dome. The Rebel is also narrower for its length than the PWT. Switching to Rebel would about double the output. I might get one of these to see if I can shoehorn a Rebel into it.


----------



## lightbug (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

Doh!!! I hope you are wrong about this, or I have to cancel the order. :green:


----------



## alphazeta (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

Yikes, I think Luke is right. The description on Kai's leads me to believe the LED is the following::sigh:
http://www.luxeonstar.com/item.php?id=1829&link_str=202&partno=LXCL-PWT1

It might still be an okay deal at $10, but I'm going to cancel my order.


----------



## Gary (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

The same discussion has started in the DX forums.
It doesn't look promising.
-Gary


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

Sneaky Kai had it labeled as a Luxeon Rebel earlier too. He must have changed it.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

Good price on a AAA Seoul host if uses the same driver board as the Luxeon.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UltraFire B3 Luxeon Rebel Flashlight (AAA) $9.95*

I made this in Photoshop to prove that it's not a Rebel in the pictures. The Rebel is to scale with the light and the bars are 1mm.


----------



## Pax et Lux (Jun 29, 2007)

The website now describes it as: UltraFire B3 Luxeon PWT Flashlight.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4796

They also 'fess up about earlier having called it the Rebel.

Respect for honesty.


----------

